# What compares with the Surefire G2 in its price range?



## cutlerylover (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I was lookign at the Surefire G2 Nitrolon...I am lookign to get a flashlight soon but I am on a strict budget (I spend all my money on knives, lol) Anyway...I was wondering what other flashlights (other brands and models) are just as good if not better than the G2 in the under $40 price range...I am up for ANY kind of flashlight, I do not really care too much about run time, I am just looking for the brightest light...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 13, 2006)

For something that is very similar the Brinkman Maxfire can be had at Target for $17. It is at least as bright (if not brighter) than the G2 and is almost exactly the same size as well. 

If all you want is brightness the Princeton Tec Surge is VERY bright! At least twice as bright as a G2 if not more. It also costs around $25 from various dealers on this site.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 13, 2006)

The new Pelican 3320. It is the one with the Xenon lamp, not the LED. I hear that the street price is $20-$25. Both are about the same size, have the same output, have the same runtime, both are not metal, both have a pushbutton tailcap and both come in the same colors.

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=3320


----------



## Topper (Oct 13, 2006)

Depends I guess what you mean by "as good or better".
The SF G2 has the most incredible ability to mix and match with other SF parts (and a few other parts). I am not aware of any light in that price range that can do that.
You could put a KL3 or KL5 on it or a KT1. If you wanted to you could get the AN14 and run a B65 rechargeable cell,more fun is to get the AN14 and use 3 123's and a spacer to use the P90 and P91 lamps/with KT the N2 is nice. What other brand has those options?
Topper


----------



## saltwater (Oct 13, 2006)

The Huntlight FT01 is about the same size and has about the same output as the G2. It uses a 3 watt led and will run at least 2-3 times longer than the G2 on a set of batteries. An added plus is that you can run the FT01 on a 18650 li-ion rechargeable battery and you won't ever have to worry about changing out the bulb later.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 13, 2006)

Thankls A lot guys for the replies!!! I was just trying to lay out my options on a cheaper flashlight thats nice and bright...I will look into the ones mentioned, I appreciate it!


----------



## Topper (Oct 13, 2006)

saltwater said:


> The Huntlight FT01 is about the same size and has about the same output as the G2. It uses a 3 watt led and will run at least 2-3 times longer than the G2 on a set of batteries. An added plus is that you can run the FT01 on a 18650 li-ion rechargeable battery and you won't ever have to worry about changing out the bulb later.



I have been looking at the Huntlight line up and I will likely get one but,
I don't think it has the" lego effect" that sure fire has.
Topper


----------



## bestcounsel (Oct 13, 2006)

Put the same effort you put into buying knives into buying a light and you should be ok. 

I used to buy a lot of knives and have a few myself, but over the years i find that i use a good flashlight more of the time.

The G2 was my first light and now i am using it over my 6P.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I find I use knives everyday, but I almost never need a flashlight, this would be for personal use around the house and such, maybe kept in the car just in case...thats why I don't want to spedn that much on one, Im affraid if I get a REALLY good flashlight that I will not want to use it as to not damage it, and I will have a collection of safe queens like I do knives, lol...


----------



## the fuzz (Oct 14, 2006)

have have G2 and streamlight 4aa 1 led torch 
Hands down get the Streamlight. Much cheaper, and it out throws the G2 with a great beam
. Wonderful led light. .Its cheap with common used batts, regulation up to 3 hrs.

Id choice this 4aa instaed of a g2 any day


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the opinion Looks like I might just have to get the streamlight!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 14, 2006)

+1 on the SL PP 4AA LUX!!!


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 14, 2006)

wolf-eyes 6px from lighthound or Pacific Tactical Solutions. brighter than sl pp, NOT longer running, and much smaller.
pics of the body w/ lux bulb here
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135573


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh man now I gotta get both, lol..Thanks for the reccomendation! I migth just end up spending all my money on flashlights now and have to hold back on the knives for a little bit...


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2006)

I will not compare to the G2, the SL PP4AA Luxeon, the Scorpion, the new Pelican are all better than the G2.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2006)

maxilux, we ned to clear up one thing for the masses!

There is nothing WRONG with a G2 (or P6 or any 2 cell 123 incandescent SF).

BUT! The P60 LM in the G2 will be dark (or extremely dim) in 1 hour of use. It has pretty nice light for most of that hour.

I don't know which Scorpion you refer to... my buddy has an incandescent scorp and the beam leaves a LOT to be desired! It also is only good for + - one hour.

Ditto Pelican. I don't know which model, but the incandescent again has a pretty nice beam that lasts about an hour.

The SL 4AA PP LUX is in a completely different class. It uses 4 commonly available AA cells. It has (at least in my case) a REALLY nice beam, with spot/corona/spill that allows me to see everything a P60 incan will show me. That kicker is, it will be just as bright 4 or more hours after it starts!!!

It isn't nearly as small as the 2x123 lights, but it does have a decent size and shape for back pocket carry....

It doesn't actually compare to a G2 that well. It leaves it for dead in performance however!!!


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes you are right, i wrote, you can´t compare it


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2006)

Please compare the G2 to an Streamlight Scorpion:

- lower output
- lower brightness
- better design ??
- replacement bulb ?

....... and much more

One is better by the the G2, the name, thats all in my opinion


----------



## Topper (Oct 15, 2006)

The overlooked feature of the G2 in this thread is the "Lego Factor" none of the other lights has near the options available. Not just my opinion it is a fact.
Topper


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, one point for G2, what is with the other facts?


----------



## Topper (Oct 15, 2006)

Only 1 Point? You jest. That one point is the definitive factor envolved in choosing a great light for the price and a great light for the price that has options out the wazoo a deciding factor for me.
The only fact I can add is this fact.
I lost a Scorpion a couple years ago and failed to see the need to replace it.
I did not like the rubber handle grabbing inside my pocket making it difficult to use for me.
As for the other lights mentioned I like them fine but why settle for a stand alone light when you can invest in an intire system of mix and match?
Topper


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2006)

For my use is the only fact: much throw, much brightness and there is the G2 not at the first places.
Thats one fact in my opinion that is very importantly for a flashlight.
Design and good looking is not importend for me.
I find it very funny, when someone not says SF is the best around the world, all people are screaming, very funny.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 15, 2006)

well just like knives everyone has there brand that thye support 100% and claim it is the best, but its a matter of opinion and preference, whatever works for an individual is what matters in the end... I will save up and buy a few of these "affordable" flashlights and pick for myself...I do appreciate the suggestions that is where the forum is a great help! You guys know 1st hand so rather than be picking randomly I have some goos suggestions from people with knowledge in the field and knowledge from experience, and thats what I needed, I thank you all for your help!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2006)

The same buddy that has the incandescent Scorp has a 2x123 LED Pelican with a tail clickie that I like a LOT! THAT might be a good choice, but I don't know about the runtime.

Ditto, goodness might be a Bug Out Gear LUXIII drop in for the P60... I have never seen one, and again don't know about runtime.

But if you are going to do an incandescent for "throw", I'd urge doing the 3x123 5cell Krypton 2C M*g.

For anything else, get something LED!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> For something that is very similar the Brinkman Maxfire can be had at Target for $17. It is at least as bright (if not brighter) than the G2 and is almost exactly the same size as well.


 
Dammit, you stole my answer! :lolsign: 

I can definitely say that the Maxfire is an excellent light. Imagine my not-so-happy reaction when I bought one at Target for $17 and realized it gave the same amount of output as my much more expensive Surefire C2. 

The only annoying thing with the Maxfire is when changing the batteries. It feels like it takes hours to unscrew the tailcap, and damn if it doesn't sound gritty as Hell! ....... But definitely the same output as a G2 for a lower price. ($17 at a brick & mortar store, compared to about $70 for the G2).


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> .... But definitely the same output as a G2 for a lower price. ($17 at a brick & mortar store, compared to about $70 for the G2).


 
A G2 shouldn't be more than $30. The quality of a Surefire beam is much better than a Streamlight, though you pay for that in throw. As far as comparing it's run time to an LED, well that's kinda silly.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2006)

quote: As far as comparing it's run time to an LED, well that's kinda silly. /quote

Sure thing Mike. Unless of course runtime MEANS something....

Just remeber... 4+ hours for SL 4AA LUX = 1+- hours for SL P60...

And I was able to see EVERYTHING with the SL that the SF allowed.

And incidently, when talking G2 against PP 4AA build quality isn't THAT far apart...


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 16, 2006)

Run time certainly means somthing, means alot actually, but LEDs and Incandescents are different animals. I personally don't look to LEDs for bright light. I generally only look to them for runtime or for use as back up.

Don't get me wrong I wasn't talking down on Streamlights build quality, but rather the beam quality of the Streamlight incandescents. 

Thank God for rechargables.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 16, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> For something that is very similar the Brinkman Maxfire can be had at Target for $17. It is at least as bright (if not brighter) than the G2 and is almost exactly the same size as well.




I'm not sure if it's really any brighter. It appears to throw much better though. I'm sure the larger reflector helps. I think it might be a hair brighter than the G2 with a P60 lamp.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like I will have to make a special trip to my local target and see if they have any maxfires left...
:thanks:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 16, 2006)

I just can't cater to using two 123s for an hour or less of light.

While you are at said Target, see if they have an Inova X5 so at least you can squeeze every last bit of juice from the 123s...

I have Maxfire, G2, Peli M6 and a couple of two 123 3 cell Krypton lights. But I USE either one 123 or multi AA, C or D lights as I can justify buying Alk and use NimH as much as possible!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 16, 2006)

Mikeg23 said:


> A G2 shouldn't be more than $30. The quality of a Surefire beam is much better than a Streamlight, though you pay for that in throw. As far as comparing it's run time to an LED, well that's kinda silly.


 
The prices I gave were for stores in NYC. You won't find a G2 for $30, over here.

I never mentioned Streamlight in my post. Perhaps you found one of my posts on a different thread. Yeah, I love my Second Generation TL-2 LED. The slight decline in output is worth it, considering the trade-off for longer than 1 hour runtime. 

But I've compared my Xenon-bulbed Surefire C2 head-to-head with my Xenon bulbed Brinkmann Maxfire LX..... I honestly saw no difference in terms of performance. (Obviously, a huge difference in price).


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't forget that you're kind of comparing apples to oranges with the SL PP and the G2, since you're talking about LEDs and incans.

LEDs definitely have the edge over incans when it comes to runtime. You can even vary the output and keep LEDs running for 10s or even 100s of hours (my HDS EDC B60 does about 300 hours on low). But any LED-based light - like the SL PP - will lack both the color rendition abilities of an incan and will be less able to cut through fog (if that's important to you). I love LEDs for their runtime, and they're great for nightly walks, but for my car - and for an emergency - I'd always want to have an incan available.

The beam quality of these two lights is also different: the PP has a good spot but not as much spill, while the G2 has a nice, even beam that's best suited for short to mid-ranged applications. 

Just my two cents to help you make a more informed decision. Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 16, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> The prices I gave were for stores in NYC. You won't find a G2 for $30, over here.
> 
> I never mentioned Streamlight in my post. Perhaps you found one of my posts on a different thread.


 
Wow that's crazy. As for the Streamlight that was more directed at Maxilux, sorry I didn't make that clear.

It's a good thing there are so many choices because everbody likes something different.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Oct 16, 2006)

NVM


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess the key is shopping around for the best price too...this way I can buy a couple of these different models that your all suggesting...The more the better, if I don't like one of them I can always just sell it...


----------



## maxilux (Oct 17, 2006)

There are many good lights, but there is something i hate, when there is any Flashlight question, i know the answer before: SF, SF......


----------



## Jasmes (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll put my vote in for the Brinkman Maxfire LX


----------



## Rando (Oct 17, 2006)

The Brinkman Maxfire is a great light, and I think it can take the Surefire lamp assemblies. (I'm not sure, still on the original bulb on mine) I would also recommend the Dorcy Spyder. Either one is as bright (in my opinion) as my G2 or 6P. It can be had at some of the department stores for under $20. Be sure to stock up on Battery Station CR123s. They're $1 each for CPF members (tell them your CPF ID when you order). 

The PT Surge is very bright and throws a long way but burns through 8 aa alkalines pretty fast.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 18, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I just can't cater to using two 123s for an hour or less of light.
> 
> While you are at said Target, see if they have an Inova X5 so at least you can squeeze every last bit of juice from the 123s...
> 
> I have Maxfire, G2, Peli M6 and a couple of two 123 3 cell Krypton lights. But I USE either one 123 or multi AA, C or D lights as I can justify buying Alk and use NimH as much as possible!





The actual runtime I've seen during work use is more like 3-4 hours from a decent set of batteries. Longer with Surefire E-series lights.

The light gets dimmer over time and you have to take into account this isn't a continueous run, but turning the light off and on over the course of use which also lets the batteries recover a bit.

The main reason I bought the Maxfire was to have a cold weather light. When it's -20 outside, it's good to have plastic/rubber to hold onto instead of aluminum.

I'm not real impressed with the thermal properties of the Maxfire or (Surefire) G2 under normal conditions. The plastic bodies don't radiate heat away so the output goes down quickly when you turn them on regardless of the battery condition. IMO, they're best for use in short bursts, unless used in extreme cold temperatures.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be buying a few of the models mentioned but I will figure which ones I like and use them in my EDC rotation...They won't get too much use and when used they will be only on in short bursts not constantly...I live in a gated community but there is LOTS of woods all around ym house and I sometimes see Bear in the morning...Sometimes I leave early when it's still dark and other times I get home late when it's dark, One of the uses I have for a good flashlight is to look around a bit before I go to my car to make sure I don't stumble on a bear...Besides that Its good to keep one in the car just in case...You never know when your going to need one right! LOL, I don't need to be telling you guys that Im sure you have flashlights all over the place just in case, and on you...Anyway I just wanted to point out that I will be using these as EDC's and runtime is not a big issue for me since they will not be used too much...but the brightness is what I was lookign for and the throw of the beam...I would like smaller flashlights too for EDC but I don't care if its big since I will be keeping on of them in the car anyway so size doesn't matter that much either...


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Yeah, I love my Second Generation TL-2 LED. The slight decline in output is worth it, considering the trade-off for longer than 1 hour runtime.




You mean like half the output of a G2. I wouldn't call that a _slight_ decline in output. You know what you are getting with a bright xenon flashlight. A very bright light that runs for an hour on 123L batteries. No more no less. To get this kind of power from an LED would cost at the minimum about $160. Lux V emitters can't match the throw of incand. either. LEDs aren't much more efficient at that power level.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 18, 2006)

I read that the original poster wanted something to keep in the car. While the SL PP 4AA would be a good light to use on a frequent basis, flashlights that use alkaline batteries are horrible for storing in vehicles and tool boxes. They have a tendency to leak up and swell, rendering the light useless. Another reason is that they perform miserably in cold conditions. 

The reason why people rely on G2s is because you can count on them. Scorpions have failed miserably in tough conditions as has been proven by troops at war. Surefire's are proven flashlights that you can rely on and its a fact. They function under the most extreme of conditions and you truly get what you pay for. If you want the piece of mind knowing that the flashlight that is in your glove compartment or toolbox is always going to deliver then get a Surefire. Sure there are lights that offer similar performance but the design of the Surefire is the main selling point. Its just a really good design that is rugged and will not let you down. Click on tailcaps can break, bi-pin lamp assemblies can fall out, etc. Go with the Surefire if you want to make sure your emergency car light is going to be there for you.



> The actual runtime I've seen during work use is more like 3-4 hours from a decent set of batteries. Longer with Surefire E-series lights.


I for one would like to know of any xenon 2x123 light that will run for 3+ hours. Such an animal does not exist. With a SF G2 and most other 2x123 incand. you are good for about 60-70 minutes then the batteries are gone.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> You mean like half the output of a G2. I wouldn't call that a _slight_ decline in output. You know what you are getting with a bright xenon flashlight. A very bright light that runs for an hour on 123L batteries. No more no less. To get this kind of power from an LED would cost at the minimum about $160. Lux V emitters can't match the throw of incand. either. LEDs aren't much more efficient at that power level.


 
As far as output goes, I've seen 2 different numbers for the first 1.75 hours on the Streamlight TL-2 LED model. It's either 42 or 47 lumens. A G2 for the first hour is 65 lumens. That's definitely not half output. I don't own a G2, but I do own a C2. (Same light in terms of performance). 

I bought my TL-2 for quite a bit less than $160. My job of patrolling dark and semi-dark office floors gives me numerous opportunities to test out the various lights in my collection. Working in the widest building on all of Manhattan Island also means there are quite a few very long corridors that allow me to check for throw as well. Obviously this would be subjective info, but my Streamlight TL-2 LED competes well with both my Surefire C2, and my Brinkmann Maxfire LX. I was definitely surprised at the excellent throw I got from my Streamlight. 

Based on my first-hand observations, you may be correct from a technical point of view regarding the comparison between Incas and LEDs. But from a practical point of view, I'm going to have to disagree with you.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 18, 2006)

> As far as output goes, I've seen 2 different numbers for the first 1.75 hours on the Streamlight TL-2 LED model. It's either 42 or 47 lumens. A G2 for the first hour is 65 lumens. That's definitely not half output. I don't own a G2, but I do own a C2. (Same light in terms of performance).
> 
> I bought my TL-2 for quite a bit less than $160.


 
I'm talking about actual measured output. Go to flashlightreviews.com and look at the actual figures the lights are putting out. This is the actual measured light output when all is said and done. The TL2-LED put out a measured output of 28, while the G2 came out at 52. That is about half in my book. There are plenty of LED lights in the 30-40 lumen range that are less than $160 range. My point is that the only LED lights that equal or better the G2s output cost $160 at the very minimum. Unlike many manufactureres Surefire's lumen figures are actually accurate and many times very conservative. No matter which you slice it, the SL TL2-LED does not put out 40+ lumens, and the G2 is actually putting out significantly more than 65 Lumens. I have both the lights in question as well and have used both extensively. Trust me the TL2-LED doesn't even begin to approach the G2s output. It wasn't designed to either.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 18, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> I for one would like to know of any xenon 2x123 light that will run for 3+ hours. Such an animal does not exist. With a SF G2 and most other 2x123 incand. you are good for about 60-70 minutes then the batteries are gone.




They'll keep going for a long time if you're not picky about output and use it in bursts.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 18, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> They'll keep going for a long time if you're not picky about output and use it in bursts.


 
Which light? My P60s go from being bright to dead, they dim a little bit for a very short while, they don't decline like what your suggesting.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Which light? My P60s go from being bright to dead, they dim a little bit for a very short while, they don't decline like what your suggesting.




This has been my experience as well. Lithiums have a very flat discharge curve and once output drops it drops like a rock and the light should go dim when the batteries run out of juice. The run time on flashlightreviews.com of the P60 lamp shows that it takes 54 minutes to reach 50% output and then drops off pretty quickly after that. At about 80min. it is dead. I know that batteries have a tendency to bounce back but I can't see them restoring themselves that well to the point where a 2x123 light putting out killer output will run for several hours. Surefire themselves state that the expected battery life is 60min. I will give the benefit of the doubt and say that maybe with intermittent use a P60 _might_ run for 2 hrs but I think 3-4 hours is pushing it.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> I'm talking about actual measured output. Go to flashlightreviews.com and look at the actual figures the lights are putting out. This is the actual measured light output when all is said and done. The TL2-LED put out a measured output of 28, while the G2 came out at 52. That is about half in my book. There are plenty of LED lights in the 30-40 lumen range that are less than $160 range. My point is that the only LED lights that equal or better the G2s output cost $160 at the very minimum. Unlike many manufactureres Surefire's lumen figures are actually accurate and many times very conservative. No matter which you slice it, the SL TL2-LED does not put out 40+ lumens, and the G2 is actually putting out significantly more than 65 Lumens. I have both the lights in question as well and have used both extensively. Trust me the TL2-LED doesn't even begin to approach the G2s output. It wasn't designed to either.


 
Like I said, from a technical standpoint; I agree with you.

However, from a purely subjective point of view that is based on patrolling many completely dark or darkened floors; there's very little practical difference from the TL-2 LED vs. the Surefire C2 that I own..... Despite what the numbers say.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 18, 2006)

If you're referring to the P60, I agree with you that has been a different animal for me as well, that's why I don't buy them anymore. I was referring to the Brinkmann Maxfire lamp and the Surefire E-Series, the MN03.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 18, 2006)

> If you're referring to the P60, I agree with you that has been a different animal for me as well, that's why I don't buy them anymore. I was referring to the Brinkmann Maxfire lamp and the Surefire E-Series, the MN03.




Those should also perform very similar to the P60. They run at nearly identical draw rates. Now if you were talking a MN02 in an E-Series light there would be a huge difference. The Maxfire should actually deplete the batteries faster than a P60. The MN03 would probably run for a little longer but we are talking maybe 30min. max.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 18, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> Those should also perform very similar to the P60. They run at nearly identical draw rates. Now if you were talking a MN02 in an E-Series light there would be a huge difference. The Maxfire should actually deplete the batteries faster than a P60. The MN03 would probably run for a little longer but we are talking maybe 30min. max.





Yes, the P60 should perform similiar. But they don't in my experience with them.

With my E-series or Maxfire I can go several nights on the same set of batteries with a few hours total of use on them. Maybe I just got a goofy P60 though.

How many of you guys actually use these lights everynight like me?

A couple months ago I was trying to kill a pair of Duracells that I had been using for several nights, I turned it on and an hour and a half later it was still going, but almost dead finally.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok I picked up the maxfire today for $17 thanks for the suggestion I think its just as bright as my Surefire 8X!:twothumbs


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, I also saw this DOrcy next to the maxfire, I was tempted to get both but I didn't have an extra $20 on me...Should I gte it the next time I go back? Do any of you have expereince with this model?





http://www.dorcy.com/img_products/41_4281_1.jpg


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 22, 2006)

That Dorcy is a very good light, bright and good throw, but it is not very ergonomic. The diameter of the light is so large that you have to think about hitting the tail switch with your thumb, it’s pretty easy to hit with your index finger though.

Dorcy has a another similar light with a switch on the body that is alot more ergonomic.(no clip though on the other light)


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 22, 2006)

I kind of like the tailcap switch...I like the fact that the maxfire can click on, and stay in the on position if I wanted to change my grip with the flashlight I can...I love the Surefire 8X but I can only use it in the onew position unless I buy a new tailcap switch that click in the on position...I think I will end up getting another cheap light from Walmart...Not sure If I want to get the Drocy model or a LED Maglite? I believe the 2D LED Maglite is the same price at Wlamart as the [email protected] $20...I like the compact size on the Dorcy, but I don't yet own a good LED flashlight...Just a few Keychain LED's...Would any of you suggest the LED Mag over a Dorcy model? From what I gathered you can'y really compare a LED light with an Incandescent light, 2 different styles huh...Maybe I will just get both? I am stil considering the G2 as well since I like the Surefire quality, for the price I still think It would amke a nice addition to my small growing collection...


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 22, 2006)

The Mag LED is brighter than the Dorcy and with the adjustable head has a lot of throw probably more than your maxfire. Also the 2C Mag LED is just as bright as the 2D, but I imagine the run time is less, the 2C is much more pocketable.

ETA: Don't just look at Walmart, check Target out. They have the 2D mag LED, as well as the drop in Mag LEDs, the Dorcy Super one watt, the River Rock 2AAA, 1AA, and 2C. They also have some Inova's.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 22, 2006)

The Dorcy Metal Gear 3AAA LUX ain't a bad light by ANY means!

It won't have really great runtime due to the AAAs. But mine has a decent beam and NICE tint.

It is BLOWN AWAY however by the brightness AND runtime of a 2 cell M*gled!

And if you get a 2C M*g to put it in, you have a pretty ergonomical and TOUGH light!!!

Edit> Had nothing better to do! So tried a 17500 unprotected Li-Ion in my Dorcy. Impossible to do a head-to-head, but seems as bright as three AAA. An 18500 would both fit better and run longer.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys, Ok, now I HAVE to just go ahead and buy a M*g LED (quick question why does everyone use the * instead of using the full name? Any particular reason) 

Also I went to Walmart because its much closer than Target to me, I thought Target was closer, but it's actually another 25 minutes from where the Walmart by me is...But I will be there one day, lol, for now I will get the M*g LED (probably the 2D) at my next Walmart trip...I just needed a few of you flashlight guys to say it's good, and now I know...I trust in all your opinions and suggestions about flashlights! Thanks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 22, 2006)

There have been some reports from guys who have bought complete M*gled lights that they aren't USUALLY as nice of tint as the stand alone drop ins.

All I have are drop ins, and they all vary to a degree in tint...

But it isn't ANYTHING like the LUX Lottery of old!

Whatever you do, KEEP the packaging so you can return it if it has a bad tint!!!


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, good tip! I usually tear things open but I will keep this in mind and open it gently in case it needs to be returned...


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 28, 2006)

I bought a 2D Mag LED today and I love it!!! Just wanted to post that, lol, these damn flashlights are addicting, you guys are pulling me away from my knife addiction...I feel like I am cheating on my knives, lol...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 28, 2006)

If you have a stock incandescent 2D than you already KNOW how good the LED is...

I think you done GOOD!


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually this is my 1st Maglite that is bigger than AAA...I ahve owned many minimags before but never a C or D cell Maglite...So to surpass the regular incandescent and go straight for the LED model, well its very bright, lol...

So now my lost of lights consists of:

Minimag 2AAA
MagLED 2D
Maxfire LX
Surefire 8X
Dollar store dorcy 1AA
and a bunch of keyshain lights including a few Photon LED's and other small LED lights...

I am lookign forward to getting a Surefire G2, another Surefire, not sure which model yet...and a Streamlight Scorpion before the end of the year...Oh, and if I can save up I would also like to buy a 50mw green laser...lets see how my budget holds up 1st, lol...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Oct 29, 2006)

Like others have said there are several options.

I do not sell Surefire so I cannot gain from this post.

I do like to support Surefire since before them, it was a real challenge to find lights that have the clean beams that we are used to today. Surefire did alot to build the higher in light market and was a pioneer in really bringing the quality level up.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I forgot to ask...now that you mentioned the clean beams...Is there a metal dimpled or "orangle peel" style reflector (maybe metal) that would slip into a stock Maglite (bigger ones like the 2D, 2C,3D...and so on models...) ? If so, who sells them and about how much do they go for?

I really love the new MagLED but I did notice that the beam even focused isn't perfect, no big deal but if possible I wouldn't mind investign abit more money smoothign it out with a btter refector...I think I saw some of your guys Mag mods with dimpled refectors thats why I ask...

Thanks in advance fore the info!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2006)

The quick and easy fix for a M*gled beam is diffusing lense.

This can be done with Scoth "Satin" tape all the way up to a fancy lense from Flashlightlens.com

I had several Writeright(ed) lenses left over from before Frosting became normal (Incandescent). 

Scoth tape is kinda ugly, but it works.

If you were to order a UCLDF I think you'd be happy.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 29, 2006)

Cutlerylover, I would definetly get the SL PP 4 AA Lux, its truely a great light, IMHO.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok, I will have to put it on my wish list...Which is very long, lol...


----------



## mdocod (Oct 30, 2006)

I suggest a Wolf-Eyes 6AX.
here's why:
similar size and build quality to a G2
as bright or brighter than G2
slightly larger battery bay means you can upgrade to a rechargable system using the 18650 sized li-ions down the road.... A G2 will only hold up to a 17670 cell.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the price that is a great comparison, I will have to add that one as well to ym wish list...I have sorted ym wish list by price so I can buy the cheaper things 1st, lol, and save up for the more expensive items I wish to eventually own!


----------

